# Baby monitors



## Freedo (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

I have been racking my brains so hope some of you can help, I am after advise on the best video monitors? Any tips please? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We had the Motorola mbp36s which was fab but stopped charging, my parents brought it in argos so without getting a refund we could only exchange (I wanted a replacement the same day so couldn't get my parents there that quick lol) anyway Argos no longer did it and replaced it with very similar but less features, yet more money...hmm how does that work?

Either way its great, love love love the video its so handy as our little man often chats or has a little whine whilst fast asleep, if we couldn't see this then we'd be rushing up every 5 minutes possibly waking him! 

Motorola ones in general seem to get good ratings regardless of model and Argos always have lots of great offers, some half price etc.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

This is ours now, it runs on a different power adapter to the previous one, .. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9135756.htm

I will say the cordless charge is absolutely rubbish, so we've chosen to plug in the bedroom as otherwise it wasn't lasting all night (can turn the display off and on with one button at night otherwise its too bright) then by the morning its fully charged obviously and lasts for his daytime nap cordless downstairs (switch off fully when not in use).

Our old one was a newer model of the below and was great, now in stock so actually Im going to take mine back and exchange it again as this was far better with temperature etc on it 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerm/mbp36.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

We use the summer infant privacy plus. Great video and sound quality, with great zoom and camera pan around the room. Stays charged really well but I still keep it on charge all night otherwise I'd worry about the battery running out whilst I'm asleep!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We have the Motorola (not sure which one sorry) and i really can't fault it. It's really quiet, which some are not. We bought an extra plug so we can keep one in our bedroom for nighttime and also plug it in downstairs for day time naps.

Be warned though, if you are anything like me, I watched and watched for hours - not in a panicky way but in an 'OMG isn't he amazing, look how gorgeous he is and he's actually ours' way - and it doesn't change.  Now I love watching him talk to his cuddlies telling them all about his day and what he is going to do to get me back up to his room and him out of the cot! Yesterday he actually told them 'me tell mumma I have poo poo on my leg and in my cot. Mumma come.shhhh secret!'


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

We have summer infant privacy plus too and really can't fault it. Charge lasts for ages. We use the multi room as have two LOs in separate rooms. It's brillinat and got the best reviews as far as I could tell for the multi room function. 
I'm really happy and have no regrets buying this brand at all.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Flash123 said:


> We have the Motorola (not sure which one sorry) and i really can't fault it. It's really quiet, which some are not. We bought an extra plug so we can keep one in our bedroom for nighttime and also plug it in downstairs for day time naps.
> 
> Be warned though, if you are anything like me, I watched and watched for hours - not in a panicky way but in an 'OMG isn't he amazing, look how gorgeous he is and he's actually ours' way - and it doesn't change. Now I love watching him talk to his cuddlies telling them all about his day and what he is going to do to get me back up to his room and him out of the cot! Yesterday he actually told them 'me tell mumma I have poo poo on my leg and in my cot. Mumma come.shhhh secret!'


ooh where did you get your spare charger from Flash please? is it a very thin end or the end like a mobile phone or camera charger, our old one and new one were completely different but would like one so we have both up and down


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have the same one as Wp and very happy with it. Really clear at night, so much so I can see the dummy's location in the cot when Dh can't when he's in there looking for it!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

WP we ended up buying two new ones as the one supplied was rubbish. We bought the whole thing, plug and thin end and they really weren't very expensive. We got them from a shop on e-bay - we just searched for the model of our monitor plus replacement charger. Dh is trying to find which e- bay shop but as he is MR E-Bay and the order was over a year ago it is proving quite difficult !


----------

